

Ask HN: Ideas for parking a phone number while overseas? - jklubnik

I've had the same phone number for nearly 10 years now. Next month I'm heading overseas for at least a year, and I'd hate to let the number go. I'd love to be able to port it to Google Voice but that feature is not yet publicly available (anybody have an in at Google?). It's also not possible to port a number to Skype. Current options include leaving it in the States on a cheap family plan ($10/month) or using a service like NumberGarage ($30 + $5/month). Both of those will let me keep the number, but I won't be able to get much use out of it while I'm gone.<p>I see that it's possible to port a number to Twilio. Any ideas for something clever/fun/useful I could do with Twilio or some other similar service?
======
patio11
Call forwarding from Twilio to your cell, with local time awareness to tell
Mom that it is four AM? I do this and it saves my sanity.

~~~
retroafroman
That's pretty interesting. I'd like to hear more.

------
markca
Google Voice would be ideal but as an alternative you can port the number over
to Ooma. I've been using the service for about a year and have been relatively
happy.

<https://www3.ooma.com/phone_numbers.php>

------
po
Be sure that you can transfer the number back out again if that is important
to you. I think all of the major US carriers have to support number
portability, but I am not sure non-carrier services are required to.

